
Why Fuse became closed source - galaxyLogic
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/16/fuse_macos_closed_source/
======
pmiller2
Misleading headline: only FUSE for MacOS became closed source. Linux and
Windows FUSE are still open source:

[https://github.com/libfuse/libfuse](https://github.com/libfuse/libfuse)

[https://github.com/billziss-gh/winfsp](https://github.com/billziss-gh/winfsp)

------
ncmncm
Can't fault him. It is his right to release his software his way. Shame on the
companies that failed to support him. I hope he squoze the freeloading ones
good and hard, after.

------
musicale
> Maintainer: 'Most companies were reluctant to support the project their
> product depends on because it is available for free'

The perennial problem. And it's probably more likely for a company to hire
someone else to work on the project than to hire the original developers.

Well, time to port BSD PortalFS back to macOS.

